
Homeless to $115K salary: Man's amazing rise from an SF shelter - wallflower
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/From-homeless-to-100k-in-San-Francisco-11251563.php
======
rvg
Do a lot of homeless people have smartphones?

~~~
eip
Only in SF. New REI tents too.

Although $115K in SF is pretty close to homeless.

